# RIFT - Aktueller Stand, 3.4 Patch und warum es sich lohnt reinzuschnuppern



## Seshatar (6. Oktober 2015)

*3.4 Launch-Trailer:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J38qhKLthZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

[SIZE=medium]Hallo liebe buffed-Community,[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]da am Mittwoch in RIFT ja nun der große Patch 3.4: “Into the Wilds” eingespielt wird, möchte ich euch als erfahrener Telaraner gerne einen aktuellen Überblick bieten, wie es um RIFT steht, was sich geändert hat und was mit 3.4 kommen wird![/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Für diejenigen, die sich mit RIFT noch gar nicht auseinander gesetzt haben, hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung:[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]RIFT ist ein im März 2011 erschienenes AAA-MMORPG des Typus „Themepark“ und ähnelt in vieler Hinsicht dem Genre-Primus World of Warcraft. Es gibt jedoch auch viele Unterschiede und einzigartige Features, mehr dazu aber später. Ende 2012 wurde die erste Erweiterung „Storm Legion“ (Patch 2.0) veröffentlicht, die 2 gigantische neue Kontinente, ein neues Levelcap und alles was man sonst so in einer Erweiterung erwartet mitgebracht hat. Im Sommer 2013 wurde das Spiel nach mehr als 2 Jahren als P2P-Spiel dann auf ein Free-to-play-Modell umgestellt. Der Umstieg und das F2P-Modell wurden von der Presse und den Spielern überwiegend positiv aufgenommen. Im November 2014 wurde die zweite Erweiterung „Nightmare Tide“ (Patch 3.0) veröffentlicht, in der es in die Ebene des Wassers geht, ebenfalls mit einer Levelcaperhöhung auf Stufe 65 und jeder Menge neuem Content. Aktuell befindet sich RIFT in Patch 3.3, wobei sich das am Mittwoch ändern soll – denn dann soll Patch 3.4 released werden.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Bevor ich jedoch auf die Neuerungen mit Patch 3.4 eingehe, möchte ich euch einen Überblick über die aktuelle Situation verschaffen, dazu habe ich mir einige der meiner Meinung nach wichtigsten Punkte herausgesucht:[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]*Update-Politik:* RIFT hat von Anfang an mit seiner hervorragenden Update-Politik bestochen: jede Woche gibt es einen Hotfix mit Bugfixes und teilweise auch einer kleinen Portion neuem Content und alle 2-3 Monate kommt ein großer Content-Patch. Dies wurde über die letzten 4,5 Jahre stets beibehalten und es gibt auch keine Anzeichen, dass sich daran etwas ändert.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]*Community:* Die Community in RIFT ist überwiegend aufgeschlossen und hilfsbereit und wer des Englischen mächtig ist wird auch im Forum und auf Fanseiten eine Menge Community-Content, Guides und kleine Helferlein für Fragen und Tipps finden. Das deutsche Forum wurde mittlerweile geschlossen und auch deutsche Fanseiten gibt es kaum noch welche (ein paar Gilden-Websites bieten deutsche Guides), dafür ist der deutsche RIFT-Server aber der vollste auf der EU-Seite. Eine deutsche Gilde zu finden ist also kein Problem und 2-3 deutsche Gilden sind auch in den Top-Listen zu finden (bezogen auf Raid-Progress).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Lokalisierung: Die deutsche Lokalisierung ist gut, sowohl Text als auch Audio werden zeitgleich mit Release von neuem Content auch vollständig auf Deutsch veröffentlicht. Hier und da sind ein paar seltsame Übersetzungen, es gibt jedoch einen Forumthread (der auch von den Entwicklern gelesen wird), wo man solche Fälle aufdecken kann und sie relativ zeitnah geändert werden.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]*Technik:* Das Spiel läuft auf einer modifizierten Gamebryo-Engine, nutzt DX9 und hat derzeit nur einen 32-bit Client. Die Multicore-Nutzung ist noch nicht optimiert. Die Technik ist schon etwas veraltet, funktioniert für RIFT aber trotzdem recht gut.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]*Grafik & Performance:* Ich persönlich finde die Welt von RIFT (Full HD, Ultra Grafik) ist sehr schön anzusehen, besonders die neueren Zonen haben sehr schöne Models und eine detailreiche Umgebung. Aber auch alte Zonen wie Silberwald sind einem längeren Spaziergang würdig. Die Performance ist sehr von der Hardware abhängig, selbst mit meinem Highend-PC gibt es besonders bei hoher Spielerdichte noch Frameeinbrüche (von 60+ auf 25-30). Das Spiel ist immernoch sehr CPU-lastig, wobei die Entwickler schon kleinere Verbesserungen realisiert haben und laut eigener Aussage weiterhin optimieren.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Open World Content: Es gibt jede Menge zu tun in der offenen Welt! Ob nun Handwerksrisse, Alptraumrisse, Zonenevents, Daily- & Weekly-Quests, Saga-Quests, Sofortabenteuer, oder oder oder… langweilig wird es eigentlich erst, wenn man ein bestimmtes Ausrüstungslevel erreicht hat und die Belohnungen nicht mehr nützlich für einen sind – das dauert allerdings ein Weilchen.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]*Dungeons & Raids:* Gibt es und sie sind sehr gut – wer schon einmal RIFT gespielt hat weiß, dass die Raids einfach gigantisch und sehr herausfordernd sind. Es gibt Chroniken (Story-Versionen der Raids) für 1-2 Spieler, Dungeons für 5er Gruppen und 10er und 20er Raids. Es kommen auch regelmäßig neue Raids & Dungeons, teilweise werden auch sehr alte (schon fast vergessene) Dungeons & Raids für die aktuelle Stufe wieder angepasst. Besonders für neue Spieler ist das eher als Pluspunkt zu sehen (sehr alt eingesessene Raidgilden sind da teilweise anderer Meinung).[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]*PvP:* Nicht die größte Stärke von RIFT, aber durchaus spielbar. Die Kriegsfronten (15-20 Spieler pro Team) machen Spaß, Eroberung (3-Fraktionen-PvP) ist verbesserungswürdig. Open World PvP ist so gut wie nicht mehr existent (bis auf Funraids auf die Hauptstädte ab und zu). Mit „Nightmare Tide“ wurde der PvP-Progress abgeschafft, weshalb es kaum noch kompetetive PvP-Gilden gibt. Im PvP werden die Spielerwerte teilweise normalisiert, weshalb es relativ balanced ist (top Raidgear wird im PvP heruntergestuft, sehr schlechtes Gear wird etwas gebufft).[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]*Dimensionen:* Dimensionen sind das Housing-Feature von RIFT, welches meiner Meinung nach eines der besten überhaupt ist! Man hat hier die Möglichkeit instanzierte Ausschnitte der Welt zu erwerben/erhalten, in denen man Dimensionsgegenstände (von denen es abertausende gibt) zu platzieren, die man in Größe und Ausrichtung modifizieren kann. Die Dimensionscommunity auf dem deutschen Server Brutwacht ist ebenfalls sehr stark, man findet hier viele wundervolle Dimensionen, die z. B. bekannte Szenen aus Filmen oder Spielen nachstellen. Kreative Köpfe können sich hier vollkommen austoben.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]*Sammlungen:* Unzählbare Erfolge, Artefakte, Mounts, Begleiter, Schergen, Garderobenstyles, Raremobs… wer gerne sammelt sollte viel Zeit und Passion mitbringen, denn ansonsten verliert man leicht den Überblick.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]*Monetarisierung:* Das „Wichtigste“ zum Schluss. RIFT ist F2P und das heißt bei RIFT der GESAMTE Content (alle Zonen, Level, Instanzen, PvP, etc.) ist kostenlos. Der Chat ist nicht gesperrt für F2Per, einer Gilde kann man auch sofort beitreten. Der Shop bietet einige Möglichkeiten schneller und/oder komfortabler voranzukommen, was jedoch nicht wirklich nötig ist. Die einzigen Dinge, die einen leichten „Paywall“ darstellen sind: Seelenpacks (schalten zusätzliche Skilltrees frei), Ohrringplätze (Ausrüstungsslots) und „Ebenengänger: Wasser“ (benötigt um einige Items anzulegen). Die letzteren beiden kann man jedoch auch für ingame Währung freischalten (dauert ca. 3 Wochen pro, da der Erhalt von Währungen wöchentliche Maximalcaps hat) und durch REX (Rift Exchange) kann man auch als F2Per Premium Währung erhalten – das erfordert jedoch eine Menge Zeit zum Farmen von Platin. Alles in allem erhält man hier kostenlos ein vollständiges AAA-Spiel.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Ich denke damit ist erst mal das Wichtigste gesagt. Kommen wir also zu Patch 3.4 „Into the Wilds“ – was bringt der Patch und warum ist gerade jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt mit dem Spiel zu starten?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]„Into the Wilds“ bring eine neue Zone, die “Ebenenberührte Wildnis” (Planetouched Wilds), die ca. die Größe von drei normalen Zonen hat. Diese Zone bringt natürlich alles mit sich, was man in einer neuen Zone erwartet: neue Story, NPCs, Quests, Rätsel, Artefakte, Garderobenstyles, Hubs, usw. – außerdem einen neuen Expertendungeon, einen neuen Kriegsfronttyp (Assault) und die dazugehörige Kriegsfront. Außerdem wird eine völlig neue Klasse veröffentlicht, der „Primalist“ – diese soll sich anders spielen als die bisherigen 4 Klassen und ist nur für Premiumwährung oder Echtgeld erhältlich. Des Weiteren kommen viele UI-Verbesserungen, neue Dimensionsgegenstände und Craftingrezepte. In den nächsten Wochen soll dann auch T3 Raidcontent released werden, zunächst mit dem 20er Raid „Mind of Madness“, welcher mit 9 frischen Bossen in der Welt de Alpträume aufwartet.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Aber warum lohnt es sich grade jetzt reinzuschnuppern? Nun, erstens erhalten alle Spieler am Releasetag ein Geschenkpaket mit einem Mount, mehreren 160% Boostern für Erfahrung, Ruf, Marken,  etc., einem Siegel und Waffenskins. Um dieses zu erhalten muss der Account jedoch wahrscheinlich VOR dem Patch (also noch heute) erstellt werden. Außerdem werden die Startergebiete durch die neue Klasse wieder sehr belebt sein, was neuen Spielern viele Mitspieler und kurze Wartezeiten für PvP und Dungeons bietet. Für frische 65er Charaktere wird außerdem der Progress etwas erleichert, T1 und T2 Bosse droppen mehr Loot und werden sicher auch einige Nerfs erhalten. Wer also in den Raidcontent einsteigen oder aufholen will, erhält jetzt seine Chance.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen guten Überblick geben und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja im Spiel![/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Wer möchte kann mich im Spiel kontaktieren, "Volturnus" auf dem Shard "Gelidra". Ich gebe auch immer gerne mal ein paar Taschen und ein Mount an Neulinge. ;-)[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]Lieber Gruß[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Seshatar[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=medium]P.S.: Wer noch mehr und detailliertere Infos zu Patch 3.4 möchte kann gerne im englischen Forum unter forums.riftgame.com oder auf der Fansite riftgrate.com (ebenfalls Englisch) vorbeischauen! :-)[/SIZE]


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (9. Oktober 2015)

Hi Seshatar,

 

ich hab dir eine Nachricht geschrieben, da ich mir Rift grade mal anschaue.

 

Ich habe Rift mal gespielt, ganz am Anfang, hab aber relativ bald aus Zeitgründen wieder aufgehört.

Nun schaue ich eben nochmals rein, hat sich ja doch eine Menge getan.

 

Bin gespannt wie Rift sich entwickelt hat.

 

Grüße,

Rolf


----------



## Fusie (13. Oktober 2015)

Im Moment läuft auch noch

http://www.trionworlds.com/rift/en/2015/10/07/join-our-wilds-celebration-for-free-gifts-and-rewards/

also Rift gleich herunter laden und rein spielen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2015)

Wie heißt ihr denn in Rift?:v


----------



## Seshatar (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin in der Regel auf einem dieser Chars erreichbar:

 

Volturnus @Gelidra

Serelo @Gelidra

Stuntdouble @Gelidra


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2015)

Ahh, Brutwacht hier:v


----------



## Antyr (14. März 2016)

Hallo Seshatar,

 

Ich bin ein Spieler der ersten Stunde von Rift und seit dieser Zeit ein treuer Kunde von Trion. Leider muss hier auch gesagt werden, dass mit dem Patch 3.5, der Schritt in Richtung P2W kleiner geworden ist. Man kann leider zum Beispiel die Ohringplätze NICHT mehr über Ingamewährung freischalten. Die man aber braucht. Zustimmen kann ich Dir bedenkenlos was das Ambiente in RIFT angeht. Sehr schöne Landschaften und auch gut bis sehr gut gelungene Instanzen. Gestern erst sind wir wieder die Ebenenbrecherbastion (SL-Content) gegangen. Immer noch sehr anspruchsvoll da hier mehr Wert auf Mechanik denn Damage gelegt wurde. Was in NT (Rift 3.0) leider bis zum Patch 3.4 stark vernachlässigt wurde. Mit MoM (Mind of Madness, Patch 3.5) kam wieder eine Supertolle Instanz dazu. Ich hoffe dass Trion, nach der der Aufkündigung von T4 zugunsten eines T3 10er Raids, nicht wieder einen alten 10er aufwärmt (gut, ein ADP wäre vielleicht wieder nett ... aber nicht nötig). Ich hoffe noch auf eine Zukunft mit RIFT. Das aktuell laufende 5.Jahresevent lässt darauf hoffen(siehe erster Preis  ). Harren wir der Dinge die da kommen.

 

Schöne Grüße

 

Antyr (Gildenleiter der Gilde Morgenstern) / http://rift-morgenstern.de


----------



## artic48 (5. August 2016)

Ich spiele Rift seit kurz nach dem Release. Aber schreibt hier auch mal wieder was jemand rein? Seitdem das deutsche Forum geschlossen wurde, gibt es nur noch das englische Forum was für sehr umständlich ist weil ich kein Englisch kann. Rift ist ein wirklich schönes Spiel, wo sich jeder mit seinem Charakter und der Skillung auseinander setzen muss. Ich habe hier eine leider veraltete Seite gefunden, 

http://www.buffed.de/Rift-Spiel-30202/Guides/Rift-Guide-Klassen-Tipps-und-Tricks-zu-den-Magier-Seelen-im-PvE-und-PvP-814312/7/  wird die nochmal aktualisiert? Ich fand das eine gute Informationsquelle!


----------



## Tikume (5. August 2016)

Auf buffed kannst Du dazu noch die ein oder andere News vielleicht erwarten, aber das war's.

Ohne Englisch ist man halt im Nachteil.


----------



## Aun (5. August 2016)

ohne englischkentnisse bist du heute leider aufgeschmissen. es gibt halt die großen wie vanion usw, aber die machen halt nur wow. für die "rand"spiele außer vllt swtor wirst du selten etwas komplett aktuelles haben. hätte ja gesagt schau mal auf dulfy, aber selbst die haben nur englisch und gw2 swtor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry ging net anders ^^ musste da tikume zustimmen xD


----------



## L0wki (10. August 2016)

Also für die Klassen brauchste eigentlich keine Hilfe da es ja von Trion angeboten Builds gibt die dann auch dem Optimum entsprechen. Die haben damals alle möglichen Builds genommen und angeboten.  Ansonsten ist die deutsche Übersetzung eine der besten die das Genre kennt. Sehr sauber ich konnte bisher keinerlei Fehler entdecken sehr löblich.  Bin wegen dem neuen Addon zurück hab dies auch schon abboniert und bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen ob Trion es schafft uns mal mit einem frischeren Questdesign zu überraschen. Denn wenn Rift neben den unverschämten Preisen im Itemshop die aber optional sind ein Schwachpunkt hat dann die 08/15 Quests. Dabei gibts es epische Questlines aber die Standartquest bestehen in der Regel aus töte 8 davon sammel 8 davon mache 8 mal dies mache 8 mal dazZz ZzZ zZz. Schade eigentlich da die Zonen durchweg geil sind immer eine Zonenweite Hintergrundstory haben die teilweise echt episch ist und es viel zu entdecken gibt. Aber sowohl doe Präsentation als auch die Quests ansich killen leider eine Menge Atmosphäre. Zum Glück sind die Dungeons und die Raids mit wenn nicht sogar das beste was das Genre anzubieten hat. Episch ist gar kein Ausdruck.


----------

